# Excited to try out my new gear this year



## rocojerry (Oct 20, 2014)

Anything new this year that you are looking forward to trying out?

I picked up some new goggles with blue/clear lenses (i've always used red/orange in the past)...    wondering if i'll need to get a red/orange/yellow or should be able to get by with blue or clear most days...

Spy Doom goggles (http://www.leftlanesports.com/product.aspx?p=SPY01447&a=AlpineZone)


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 20, 2014)

I picked up some Q-98s and look bindings that I can't wait to slide around on. Slight change to the boots, not new but adjusted hopefully for a happy new experiance!!:-D


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2014)

For me - I picked up a pair of Dynastar Distorters along with Look PX 12 bindings which I am interested in and excited about trying.  My wife has a new pair of Dalbello KR 2 Chakra ski boots and waitiing to pull the trigger on skis for her.  My son has Salomon Rippers - getting bindings mounted today with Salomon Quest Access 70 ski boots.  He plans on switch hitting so he will need new snowboard boots.  Everyone likes the new gear and we are primed!  Found what I consider great deals - all the above for $837 - all new all 2014.  

All online - Skis.com, evo.com and asogear.com

My wife's skis are either going to be Dynastar Exclusive Legend Eden or Rossignol Temptation 88.  She also likes Line Celebrity but I think they would hold her back.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm excited to try out my new skis, because at 110 underfoot, it'll mean there's a lot of fresh snow.


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2014)

Forgot to mention that I look forward to trying telemark skiing.  While the skis and boots are not new - they are new to me!  Really excited about giving it a whirl. 

My son is going from snowboarding to skiing influenced by chairlift discussions with Cannonball.


.......


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2014)

I really, really, REALLY want to try tele this year but I just don't know if I will invest in gear or just demo or something.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2014)

FWIW...some of the telemarktips crowd is now back online at telemarktalk.com.....  First time I've checked in several years...may have been up for years..LOL.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought new Volkl Speedwell SL skis over the summer, my 98% of the time ski.  Have had lots of luck with Volkls, but never tried their SLs before.  I've been skiing on Rossi and Head SLs for the last 5 years..til edges are gone on all 3 pairs...forced to make purchase, we'll see...bought them w/o demo or info..but what the heck..I'll get used to them, and doubt they'll chatter like the others at speed.

Also bought new POC goggles.  And am about to buy new ski boots, if I like them:  Tecnica Mach1 105 - 300 days on my last pair of Tecnica's...it's about time, eh?


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes can't wait to try my new Icelantic Keepers and Volkl Gotama's



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 27, 2014)

New boots, Technica Bodacious


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm excited about my new boards.  My wife, not so much.


----------



## Edd (Oct 28, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Yes can't wait to try my new Icelantic Keepers and Volkl Gotama's
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Did you ditch the Soul 7s? Those Keepers are fat.  Are you using Goats as a daily driver?

I need a set of pow boards. Demoing pow skis in pow conditions is inconvenient. Consequently, I have no idea what to buy. I tried Soul 7s one day in great conditions at Saddleback but it wasn't powder. I liked them fine but there are so many choices.


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes sold the soul7s,great ski just bought them too long
Gotama's will be my daily driver, Keepers for those powder days and my AC 50s for the Icey days / crunchy conditions


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Oct 28, 2014)

Picked up some salomon quest 98s at the end of last season, they were awesome for the soft bumps in the spring, interested in seeing how they hold up as a daily driver. Worst case I'll bust out the old Karmas on icey days 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## powhunter (Oct 28, 2014)

Got a good deal on some Cham 97s from suburban sports in Ct.  Now just need the Powpuke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 28, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Got a good deal on some Cham 97s from suburban sports in Ct.  Now just need the Powpuke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you demo'd those? I was looking at the Cham 107 as a powder ski, but I got scared off by the stiffness and flat tails.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 28, 2014)

I got some new underwear the other day. Well, new to me.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 28, 2014)

Didn't demo.  Got em based on the reviews and recommendation from Pete (Skidmarks) on AZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 28, 2014)

Got a little crazy over the past 6 months. 2 new boards, new boots, new skis, new pants. Plus new (to me) Splitboard that only saw a little action.   All that stuff just staring at me...


----------



## KevinF (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah, there are a few new things in the toy chest:


K2 Amp Rictor 90's:  Was demoing a bunch last season to find a replacement  for my Blizzard Magnum 8.5's.  These won.
Atomic Slalom skis:  Found a pair of last years cheap on eBay during the summer.  Couldn't resist.  Time to channel my inner Mikaela and all that.  SL skis make the iciest groomers ever fun.
Nordica Patron's:  Found a pair at the WaWa ski swap a couple weeks back.  They were cheap.  We'll see if it ever dumps big enough to bring these things out...  Or the next time I head to Altabird.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 28, 2014)

Edd said:


> I need a set of pow boards. Demoing pow skis in pow conditions is inconvenient. Consequently, I have no idea what to buy. I tried Soul 7s one day in great conditions at Saddleback but it wasn't powder. I liked them fine but there are so many choices.



Unless all you ski is bottomless powder then how the ski is in powder doesn't really matter from one powder ski to the next.  When I am looking at a fatty, I choose a rough idea of how wide I want to go.  My current pair is a Soul 7 and all the skis I tested were in the 105-110mm range.  I did not demo any of the skis in any real powder. 
 To me I want to make sure the ski will still be ski-able when I am not in the powder.  Whether that is on a run out from a great run, or when I choose to ski them on a non-powder day.  All "powder skis" ski pretty darn well in soft deep powder.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 28, 2014)

Edd said:


> Did you ditch the Soul 7s? Those Keepers are fat.  Are you using Goats as a daily driver?
> 
> I need a set of pow boards. Demoing pow skis in pow conditions is inconvenient. Consequently, I have no idea what to buy. I tried Soul 7s one day in great conditions at Saddleback but it wasn't powder. I liked them fine but there are so many choices.



Just wondering how long of a ski are you looking for?


----------



## Edd (Oct 28, 2014)

Depends on the ski. The Soul 7s in a 180 felt right.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 28, 2014)

Pk





Edd said:


> Depends on the ski. The Soul 7s in a 180 felt right.



I have a set of Patrons in 193 that I'm looking to move but they are probably too long for you. They do ski shorter that that length.


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 29, 2014)

Edd said:


> Depends on the ski. The Soul 7s in a 180 felt right.



Soul 7s in a 180 would be perfect. 
Great ski, would have bought them again if I could have found them at a decent price 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2014)

Excited to try new boots and my Nordica Vagabonds.  I was also looking at the Soul 7, but couldn't find the right deal.  The Vags are a similar sized ski.  Given Puck It's high endorsement of the Hell and Back series plus other favorable reviews that's the direction I went.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Soul 7s in a 180 would be perfect.
> Great ski, would have bought them again if I could have found them at a decent price
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone





deadheadskier said:


> Excited to try new boots and my Nordica Vagabonds.  I was also looking at the Soul 7, but couldn't find the right deal.  The Vags are a similar sized ski.  Given Puck It's high endorsement of the Hell and Back series plus other favorable reviews that's the direction I went.



The Soul 7 is unchanged this year from last so you probably won't see any deals until the Spring.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 20, 2014)

Snagged some Smith IO7 goggles for about $140. They came with a Green Sol-x Mirror lens for sunny days and a Red Sensor Mirror lens for flat light. It's a very versatile goggle thanks to it's lens replacement system.

New boots and possibly skis this weekend!!


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 20, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> The Soul 7 is unchanged this year from last so you probably won't see any deals until the Spring.



Maybe Around Christmas, Snagged a pair of Marker dukes a few years ago Chrismas Eve on EVO


----------



## dlague (Nov 20, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> The Soul 7 is unchanged this year from last so you probably won't see any deals until the Spring.



Ya I have been watching them all summer and noticed this fall that Rossi still had them as their 2014-2015 ski.

I skied on my new skis Dynastar Distorters 185 and love the way they handled bumps on Eastfall my first time out this year.  I won a silent auction $280 for a pair of Cham 97's which I need to get mounted - definitely looking forward to skiing those too.  My wife skied new boots Dalbello KR2 Chakra and new skis Atomic Vantage Supreme and she also had a great first day on them.   She also won a pair of Cham 87's at $270 which she is interested in trying.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 21, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> *
> 
> The Soul 7 is unchanged this year from last so you probably won't see any deals until the Spring.*





dlague said:


> I have been watching them all summer and noticed  this fall that* Rossi still had them as their 2014-2015 ski.*



I bought a used pair of S7s cheap for this reason, the glorious accolades & magazine reviews for Soul 7 have really inflated the price.

If you do the homework and dig through the specs and construction, what you find is that the Soul 7 is the S7 with what appear to be some minor changes.  When they introduced the Soul 7 in 2014, production on the S7 stopped.   You cant fool me Rossignol!

*Profile*
S7  = 50% tip and tail rocker, 50% camber underfoot
Soul7 = 50% tip and tail rocker, 50% camber underfoot 

*Radius*
S7 = 17.5m
Soul7 = 17m

*Weight*
S7 = 4.42lbs
Soul7= 4.23lbs

*Dimensions*
S7 = 145-115-123
Soul7= 136-106-126

*Core / Flex*
S7 = wood / stiff
Soul7= wood / stiff
*
Surface Area*
S7 = ~2198
Soul7= ~2069

Not really much difference there, the biggest discrepancies are the 6.6% > surface area of the S7 and it being 8.5% bigger underfoot.  Rossignol's marketing screams about the "Air Tip" leading to lighter skis, but the reality doesnt really seem to show much of a difference regarding overall ski weight IMO.


----------



## mishka (Nov 22, 2014)

_*Weight*
S7 = 4.42lbs
Soul7= 4.23lbs=====>_ per ski? If so it's not that light for skis that size

_"Air Tip" leading to lighter skis, but the reality doesnt really seem to show much of a difference regarding overall ski weight_====> BS and 100% marketing IMHO. Those holes doesn't save much  weight


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 23, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I bought a used pair of S7s cheap for this reason, the glorious accolades & magazine reviews for Soul 7 have really inflated the price.
> 
> If you do the homework and dig through the specs and construction, what you find is that the Soul 7 is the S7 with what appear to be some minor changes.  When they introduced the Soul 7 in 2014, production on the S7 stopped.   You cant fool me Rossignol!
> 
> ...



I think maybe you are compositing the wrong two models, iirc the S7 became the Super7

For the love of the deep, light, and pristine.

If the thought of groomers puts you in a deep sleep, the powder-slashing Rossignol Super 7 Ski will slap you into frenetic euphoria. This off-piste powerhouse features a stable 116-millimeter waist for stomping airs and floating through blower. Its Powder Turn rocker is aptly named, with a long-rockered honeycombed Air Tip and tapered, rockered tail for power steering. The long-radius sidecut shortens directly underfoot for an all-terrain versatility and liveliness. Take this big stick into the backcountry to access pristine stashes, because the ultralight wood core will never be a burden.*

Rossignol's 7-Series freeride line, this year's evolution of its popular S-Series, offers an innovative new fusion of backcountry and all-mountain performance. The Super 7 is the middle child of the new Air Tip skis, with a waist width and turning radius squarely between the big-mountain Squad 7 and the ultra-versatile Soul 7.

Powder Turn rocker delivers 50% low camber underfoot for energy and edge grip and a longer, more progressive rocker at tip and tail for float in powMore powerful rockered tail tapers for easier steering in deep snow and speed controlAir Tip uses patented honeycomb design for reinforced durability and torsional rigidity and reduces swing weight for better maneuverabilityUltralight Paulownia wood core reduces weight by 20 percent and enhances agility without sacrificing downhill powerDiago fiber laminate features a lightweight tight weave over the wood coreSandwich laminate provide ultimate stability, power, and durability; direct edges give precise and powerful edgingAmple 116mm waist provides stable, float-on-top platform in deep, heavy, or variable snowCentered sidecut tapers at tip and tail and shortens underfootFree VAS smooths transition between rocker and camber, reduces tip flap, and increases control and snow contactless…

*Tech Specs

Length:

164 cm, 172 cm, 180 cm, 188 cm

Dimensions:

140 / 116 / 130 mm

Turn Radius:

[180cm] 20.8 m

Profile:

Powder Turn Rocker (low, traditional camber underfoot, rockered tip and tail)

Construction:

sandwich

Core:

Paulownia ultra-light wood, Diago-fiber laminate

Tail:

Raised

Binding Included:

no

Required Binding:

flat-mounted

Recommended Use:

freeride, powder

Manufacturer Warranty


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, old S7 is more comparable to Super7. The Soul 7 fits in between the old S3 and S7. Sin 7 is more equivalent to the S3.

Despite whatever the numbers say they do ski very differently. I've skied the S7 and have the Soul7 the Soul 7 is much better on piste than the S7. A friend of mine who is an S7 skier demoed the Souls because he wanted to upgrade and heard good things about them. He really didn't like them much. You may like the S7, but don't say it's the same unless you've actually skied them.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 24, 2014)

Picked up my new sticks. Now it can snow.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 24, 2014)

St.Bear....looking forward to a Sick Day TR if/when you find snow!


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 24, 2014)

Gladly. At the very least, I'm taking them to Utah in January.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 24, 2014)

Looky what the Fed Ex man brought me today, Volkl RTM 84's, 181cm, 2014 model, gasp, new. I can mount the bindings myself, rail system, just gonna have the shop do the adjustment/testing. If you see this James, sorry, I would've given you a chance to match the price on this year's model, but you still don't have them in 181.

Anybody here skiing them? I demoed the 80's a few years ago, I liked them. I'm hoping they remind me a little of my old Tigersharks. The construction is similar, except for full rocker, and no camber. If they grip anything like the Tigersharks did when new, I'll be happy. I could edge on ice with them. 

They seem like a good choice for an East Coast ski, hard snow biased, with some soft snow, crud busting, attributes. Being longish, almost as tall as me, with full rocker should help in moderate powder, I would think. Not expecting them to float my fat ass, shit, I think I'd need a snowboard on each foot to accomplish that. I would like to pick up a pair of used powder skis though.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 24, 2014)

Was looking at Rail system skis and bindings , What is the improvement over conventional system?


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 25, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Was looking at Rail system skis and bindings , What is the improvement over conventional system?



They claim it helps the ski flex underfoot, the down side, you must use a Marker binding made for the Volkl rail system, so if you like the ski, but don't like Marker bindings, you're sol.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2014)

Got out on a pair of Head Rev 90's that I picked up for $100 in an auction at a Make A Wish charity golf tournament in September (having the owners of the ski shop where I buy a majority of my family's gear also run a golf tourney for VT Make A Wish certainly has some added side benefits that I hadn't thought of!  )  The model that I bought was Head's 2013 model in a 177 and they were still in the plastic wrap. Since Head hasn't done anything to this ski but change the top skin graphics the last few years, I really can't complain about the cost!







I skied them on both machine made packed powder and wind scrape all the way to soft, spring snow last weekend.

LOVED them!  Nice and damp and stable at speed, and the more that I went at them, the more they kept delivering.  I'll be curious to see how they hold on some bulletproof stuff, but given that they're a pair of Head's, my guess is that they'll do quite alright.  The 90mm waist, 136mm tip and 16.6m radius just went through some softer, wet snow piles like nothing.  While if I get a real powder day, I'll still likely grab my Bilzzard Cochises, I'm guessing that these Rev 90's will work quite well, even if the tip rocker is just slight verses the dramatic tip rocker of my Cochises.

All in all, this is a solid one ski quiver mid fat offering, especially for the East Coast!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 25, 2014)

Very fun ski.  They might not grip the ice quite as good as your Tigersharks, simply because they are a all mtn ski, but are extremely good.  The Code series is just as good as the Tigersharks in my opinion.



Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Was looking at Rail system skis and bindings , What is the improvement over conventional system?



On the Volkl Wide Ride system that is used in this ski, the binding floats on the ski.  It is only held in place by a single screw in the center of your foot(you can see the black dot dead center on the left ski in the pic) allowing the heal and toe piece to move slightly.  What this does is help eliminate the flat spot underneath your boot when the ski is flexing in a turn.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Hawkshot99, I considered the Codes, I did demo them, they did feel awfully skinny coming off the Mantras. I thought about getting a dedicated hard snow ski, and some fatties. I think I'll like the RTM's, they seem like a blend of the Tigersharks and Mantras, still like to get a pair of fatties for this fatty.

Can't wait to get out and play with my new sticks. I've been fondling them, admiring their pristine bases, scraping my thumbnails with their razor sharp edges. Soon they'll be battle scarred, just like their owner! I felt sick waxing my Mantras before heading to K, life in the fast lane, and lots of it! They'll make great rock skis.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

